# Installer Win 7/32 et Win 7/64 sur iMac 21,5 mi 2010 ?



## Christian49140 (18 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,

La question est dans le titre....))
Pour détailler un peu, et dans un premier temps, je me pose la question (j'y connais pas grand chose) de savoir si je peux installer la version de Windows 7 64 bits en plus de la version 32 bits sur le même ordinateur ? 
J'y vois pas mal d'objections, mais j'ai un doute ... sur la faisabilité.
Votre avis ?
Merci
Christian49


----------



## Locke (18 Mai 2016)

Christian49140 a dit:


> Pour détailler un peu, et dans un premier temps, je me pose la question (j'y connais pas grand chose) de savoir si je peux installer la version de Windows 7 64 bits en plus de la version 32 bits sur le même ordinateur ?


Non, Assistant Boot Camp ne supportera qu'une seule partition en interne.

Tu peux le faire en faisant une machine virtuelle pour chaque version, mais franchement aucun intérêt. Il faut savoir que la version en 32 ne verra jamais plus de 3,2 Go de mémoire. Ce n'est pas un bug, mais un bridage, donc un PC ayant 8 Go de mémoire n'affichera que 3,2 Go au maximum.

Dans ton cas il serait souhaitable de faire la désinstallation de la version en 32 bits au profit de la 64 bits.


----------



## Christian49140 (18 Mai 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Non, Assistant Boot Camp ne supportera qu'une seule partition en interne.
> 
> Tu peux le faire en faisant une machine virtuelle pour chaque version, mais franchement aucun intérêt. Il faut savoir que la version en 32 ne verra jamais plus de 3,2 Go de mémoire. Ce n'est pas un bug, mais un bridage, donc un PC ayant 8 Go de mémoire n'affichera que 3,2 Go au maximum.
> 
> Dans ton cas il serait souhaitable de faire la désinstallation de la version en 32 bits au profit de la 64 bits.



Bonjour Locke et merci pour l'info,

Je ne serai pas contre la désinstallation de la 32 bits au profit de la 64 bits (histoire d'utiliser mes 8G de RAM)
Mais comme je n'y connais pas grand chose je me pose beaucoup de questions avant d'agir.
Donc la question suivante qui me vient à l'esprit est; est ce que pourrais restaurer toutes mes données une fois le changement d'OS effectué ?


----------

